# COUNTIFS, Combination Row and Column Criteria



## dannwid

Helo expert,

Here again, i'm asking a formula to solve my issue. Like picture i put on this below:







On yellow fill cells are the result that i need (i count it manually). Basically, i need to count how many time the number appears (doesnt matter the sums of them).

e.g.: on "ITEM 1" the number appears 5 on "NEW" criteria, and 1 on "USED" criteria.

Thanks you.
Best Regards.


----------



## steve the fish

Try:

=COUNTIFS($A$2:$K$2,B$10,INDEX($A$3:$K$7,MATCH($A11,$A$3:$A$7,0),0),">0")


----------



## Aladin Akyurek

Do you have formulas in B3:K7?


----------



## dannwid

steve the fish said:


> Try:
> 
> =COUNTIFS($A$2:$K$2,B$10,INDEX($A$3:$K$7,MATCH($A11,$A$3:$A$7,0),0),">0")



Thanks alot, exactly what i need.



Aladin Akyurek said:


> Do you have formulas in B3:K7?



No mate, B3:K7 filled manually.


----------



## tastyxexcel

steve the fish said:


> Try:
> 
> =COUNTIFS($A$2:$K$2,B$10,INDEX($A$3:$K$7,MATCH($A11,$A$3:$A$7,0),0),">0")



Hello, i know this is an old thread but if you can assist me that'd be greatly appreciated. I need to count mine too but instead of just number, mine is an e number such as e123123 or e123456.


----------

